# Lire mon ipod sur un autre mac



## francispod (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir comment on peut lire les morceaux de son ipod sur un autre mac. Je présise bien que je ne souhaite pas faire de copies de quoi que ce soit, seulement brancher mon ipod sur l'ordi d'un pote pour en écouter les morceaux.
Pour l'instant, ça ouvre l'itunes, et tous les morceaux sont affichés en gris, impossible d'écouter la musique.

Merci de votre réponse, et désolé si la question a déjà été posée, je n'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2008)

Il faut pour cela passer son iPod en synchro manuel et non plus automatique. Ensuite, ton iPod sera reconnu par les différents Mac que tu utiliseras.

Seule bémol, il faudra dorénavant rentrer les nouvelles musiques à la main.


----------



## francispod (21 Mars 2008)

Super, ça marche, merci !!


----------

